

Boost Your Productivity with a 10-minute Workout - Part 1 - izendejas
https://medium.com/better-humans/50c835e15244

======
gummify
I actually have been trying this technique (before I read this article) and it
actually works. The biggest barrier is just forcing yourself out of bed the
first time you try waking up earlier than usual. If I can wake up at 5 or 6 am
to catch morning flights, then its possible. Also it's important that when you
wake up you get some fresh air - after a while your brain will just start
waking up earlier everyday. Thanks for sharing!

~~~
izendejas
Agreed. The hardest part is waking up, but it gets easier because you realize
how much better you feel afterwards. I'll be discussing strategies to overcome
this daily morning hangover, as I like to think about it, in the next post.

One of those is to really stick to a good bedtime and to plan a bit ahead.
This, in fact, will be one of the things you'll naturally do after your pre-
frontal cortex begins to work on all cylinders without you being fully
conscious about it.

All in all, you'll find yourself making better decisions throughout the day.

